# MMA is a sport not human cock-fighting . . . remember?



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

OK, I have to get this off my chest as a die hard fan off MMA. I have watched since UFC-1. In fact, I have seen every UFC event. I have seen every Pride event. And I have seen virtually every other event out there from Strikeforce, Affliction, K-1, Bodog Fights, IFL, etc, etc, etc. I go to all my local events and support my training partners. I have trained for over 7 years now and have even had a couple fights just to say I did it. 

In doing so, I have seen the evolution of MMA from what early opponents called human cock-fighting to what we now know as MMA today. MMA today is a legitimate sport. It is not a bloodfest. It is a sport with skilled opponents and strategies. There are rules and judges. It is no longer the old, two men enter one man leave scenario. MMA has evolved into a mainstream spectator sport.

This is what bugs the crap out of me. For years MMA, mainly led by the UFC, has struggled to become legitimate in the eyes of the licensing committees and fans alike. The goal was to take away the perception that you had two knuckleheads in the cage trying to gouge each other’s eyes out and bleed all over each other. Thus, making it a sport like baseball or basketball or whatever. For the most part we have succeeded. Most educated fans understand the conditioning involved. They understand the training involved. They understand the strategy involved. For the most part, this forum (unlike others that shall remain nameless (Sherdog)), has a good deal of educated fans of the sport. So, when I see threads bashing fighters that didn’t make an entertaining fight, it bugs the heck out of me. Just follow me here.

What is the goal of the fight? Is it to win . . . or is it to entertain? If it is to entertain, then why are we fighting to become a mainstream sport? Why have rules? Why not just become like professional wrestling and have scripted fights? They are in fact entertaining right? But if the goal is to win your fight, what in the world is wrong with a fighter employing strategy to win? I mean, that is the goal right? Let’s take for example the GSP/Hardy fight. Why are people saying that GSP did not come to fight? I think he answered it himself . . . he came to win . . . period. Did he succeed? So what, it was a little boring. Is that really his problem? What about Jon Fitch? All his fights look the same. Is that his problem? Should he change the fighter he is to accommodate the fans? I mean, he is winning . . . so why change? Yes . . . he is boring to watch at times. But, who cares? Again I ask, is the goal to entertain or win?

I get so sick of hearing “fans” talk about fighters not coming to fight (when they win). Or when someone says they have lost all respect for a fighter because they stayed away from another fighter’s strength to actually win the fight. If we are indeed a real sport, then strategy is a key component of any good fighter’s gameplan these days. Why should fighters feel like they need to apologize after a fight, because the fans didn’t like it? How many times have we seen a Superbowl that was less than entertaining? It happens people. Get over it. Sometimes fights are boring. Sometimes a fighter is smart enough to realize they are stronger in an area than his opponent and they choose to stay away from their strengths. To me, that is a smart, professional fighter. 

The bottom line is this. If you are truly an MMA fan, then you have to take the good with the bad. You also need to understand that fighters should only be concerned with one goal . . . winning. If organizations like the UFC were only interested in entertainment, then our sport would look very different today. We would probably have a roster full of guys like Tank Abbott that just stood in front of each other and wailed on each other’s face until one fell. But, MMA is a sport. There is skill, conditioning and yes strategy. If you are a true MMA fan you should realize this. If you don’t like a fighter because of how they fight that is fine. But for heaven’s sake, quit bashing an opponent for winning . . . even if it wasn’t pleasing to you. Enjoy the good fights, and respect the fighters for doing what they do when it’s a boring one.

Sorry I just had to get that off my chest. Respond as necessary!


----------



## Gulbrandsen (Mar 10, 2009)

well said


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

You had me at Cock fighting...Wait...MMA isnt just about blood? Lol I feel ya man People will come around.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Exactly what I tried to say.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

> What is the goal of the fight? Is it to win . . . or is it to entertain? If it is to entertain, then why are we fighting to become a mainstream sport? Why have rules? Why not just become like professional wrestling and have scripted fights? They are in fact entertaining right? But if the goal is to win your fight, what in the world is wrong with a fighter employing strategy to win? I mean, that is the goal right? Let’s take for example the GSP/Hardy fight. Why are people saying that GSP did not come to fight? I think he answered it himself . . . he came to win . . . period. Did he succeed? So what, it was a little boring. Is that really his problem? What about Jon Fitch? All his fights look the same. Is that his problem? Should he change the fighter he is to accommodate the fans? I mean, he is winning . . . so why change? Yes . . . he is boring to watch at times. But, who cares? Again I ask, is the goal to entertain or win?


Entertainment is DEFINATELY a huge factor in MMA. who gets a title shot, a guy who wins 7 fights by unanimous decision, or a guy who wins 4 fights by KO/TKO. it's going to go to the exciting fighter 9/10 times. back in the pride days exciting fighters were kept around whether they won or lost. putting a show on for the fans counts for alot; theres no way a boring sport could go mainstream.

the tank abbots of mma don't make it because they lack the skill, but look how big chuck liddell was. he was a pioneer of the sport, and all he was is basically a brawler with tdd. at the same time you had matt hughes who absolutely dominated his division, and was considered by many as the no1 p4p fighter, but he never became a household name because his fights wern't always exciting.

why did Brock Lesnar get a title fight after just 3 MMA fights? becaause he's a bigger draw than anyone else and the reason for that is because he's an entertainer.

in a perfect world all that would count is that you win. it doesn't work that way though, if every mma fight was boring noone would take interest.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Foose said:


> OK, I have to get this off my chest as a die hard fan off MMA. I have watched since UFC-1. In fact, I have seen every UFC event. I have seen every Pride event. And I have seen virtually every other event out there from Strikeforce, Affliction, K-1, Bodog Fights, IFL, etc, etc, etc. I go to all my local events and support my training partners. I have trained for over 7 years now and have even had a couple fights just to say I did it.
> 
> In doing so, I have seen the evolution of MMA from what early opponents called human cock-fighting to what we now know as MMA today. MMA today is a legitimate sport. It is not a bloodfest. It is a sport with skilled opponents and strategies. There are rules and judges. It is no longer the old, two men enter one man leave scenario. MMA has evolved into a mainstream spectator sport.
> 
> ...


I assume this is all about GSP. I agree with pretty much everything you wrote and even said in other threads that the win is all that matters in the end since this is after all a sport where you compete under rules to deterime a victor according to this ruleset. In this regard GSP is the perfect fighter.

In other regards, we as fans, who pay these fighters salaries have the _right_ to be able to bring criticism when we see something that we don't like, find offencive or simply not entertaining. People watch sports for entertainment or atleast excitment. This holds true for everything, baseball, track and fields, skeeing, fotball etc... And the atheletes in these sports regularily face criticism when they fail to perform or play a boring defencive game to eek out a 1-0 win (for instance in soccer). Why should MMA be different? You will always have tactical players who might, or might not be, boring and you will have more exciting, unpredicable players, who strives to create offence, and go forward, rather then supress the opponents offence and shut him down while doing very little to end the fight decicevly.

What I'm saying is GSP is doing the right thing, and the smart thing. But that dosent change the fact that we have the right to be dissapointed and be allowed to voice these concerns to the public eye. 

I'm not obligated to think that 25 minutes of safe boring grappling with very little offence is super fun to watch. Therefor I say what I think and if you GSP or anyone else has a problem with that, then its your problem, not mine. :thumb02:


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

looney liam said:


> theres no way a boring sport could go mainstream.


Ever watch football? (soccer) :wink01:

OP is right. The poster I quoted is talking more from a business standpoint, which is legit, but IMO:

sport > business

Kudos to the OP.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> Ever watch football? (soccer) :wink01:
> 
> OP is right. The poster I quoted is talking more from a business standpoint, which is legit, but IMO:
> 
> ...


Haha soccer is awesome! It's the worlds most popular sport for a reason!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Im an American and I love me some Fn soccer cant wait for the World Cup!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Haha soccer is awesome! It's the worlds most popular sport for a reason!


lol Well, I agree with you, but most North Americans don't. And it illustrates a point - the folks more intimate with the sport tend to "get it" much more than casual fans/uninterested people.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Amen bro! The reaction to GSP's victory over hardy is indicative of the kind of people that are holding the sport back. They are not animals they are athelets first and foremost....you dont get some one screaming at tiger woods to get a hole in one.

Jon Jones has said it best ' i take no pride in breaking veras facial bones' In response to idiotic questioning by the interviewer





Its hillarious that people think mma is boring when an athelete tries to execute a great gameplan but thinks its awesome when a second rate fighter like kimbo slice beats up a bum. If you think something like Frye v takayama (sp) is awesome but gsp v hardy was lame then your not really an mma fan


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Being exciting is what makes a sport legit? Whoever thinks this has never watched a baseball or soccer game. The most boring aspect of MMA is better than anything that can ever happen in either of those sports. Baseball is America's past time and how many people are up in arms about it being boring? MMA is boring to the ignorant fan who should be watching a cock-fight instead of MMA.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

G_Land said:


> Im an American and I love me some Fn soccer cant wait for the World Cup!


lol yeah the world cup is going to be awesome



munkie said:


> Being exciting is what makes a sport legit? Whoever thinks this has never watched a baseball or soccer game. The most boring aspect of MMA is better than anything that can ever happen in either of those sports. Baseball is America's past time and how many people are up in arms about it being boring? MMA is boring to the ignorant fan who should be watching a cock-fight instead of MMA.


Football is an awesome game better than the handegg game you guys play. Watch the sheer drama of a penalty shoot out and you'll understand just howdramatic football is


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Football is an awesome game better than the handegg game you guys play. Watch the sheer drama of a penalty shoot out and you'll understand just howdramatic football is


Football and soccer are the same ******* thing and they are both boring as hell. This argument is over.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

munkie said:


> Football and soccer are the same ******* thing and they are both boring as hell. This argument is over.


did i say theyre different? Well its boring if you say so...just make sure you tell those guys that have made it the most popular sport in the world aswell. I dont think they got the memo:thumb02:

ps im sure handegg is also a great sport


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> did i say theyre different? Well its boring if you say so...just make sure you tell those guys that have made it the most popular sport in the world aswell. I dont think they got the memo:thumb02:


It's extremely boring to watch, as is baseball. But that doesn't mean it's not fun to play. I love playing both. But they are boring to watch and there is no debating that.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> *Its hillarious that people think mma is boring when an athelete tries to execute a great gameplan *but thinks its awesome when a second rate fighter like kimbo slice beats up a bum. If you think something like Frye v takayama (sp) is awesome but gsp v hardy was lame then your not really an mma fan


A great gameplan can still be a boring gameplan, the two are not mutually exclusive lol!

I don't wanna se Kimbo beat on bums or Jon Jones break bones. Infact I'd much rather not see anyone get injured in the cage ever!

Fact of the matter is what people find fun is subjective and everyone have different ideas, there is fun grappling, boring grappling, fun standup and boring standup.

If you think I'm not a true MMA fan because I found GSP vs Hardy to be 25 min sleep pill then fine, what ever I don't care, and I don't need you to validate me as a "true hardcore fan" because I don't give a shit about other peoples definition about what "true fans" must be like. I know myself and I know what I enjoy watching and thats all I need to know.

I didn't enjoy GSPs fight and I voice criticism because I beilive we have the right to do this to athletes regardles of what sport is concerned.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

The real question is, how does one have human cock fighting? There's human fighting and there's cock fighting but human cock fighting? The only reasonable answer I can think of is 18+ and a horrible image so I'll keep it to myself.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Haha soccer is awesome! It's the worlds most popular sport for a reason!


Snore.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Agreed with OP's post. I used to hate Machida for the very purpose of his lack of engagement/entertainment value, until I came to terms he's just an effective winner and eventually accepted the fact he's a bottom line effective fighter. 

I think the issue with GSP for "some" fans at least, isn't as much the monotony of his fighting strategy, but that he's so dominant that no one poses a challenge. He's so far ahead of his competition in his division that his fights lack the anticipation factor. Once he butters in that first TD, you know the fights over, because if you can't stop GSP's TD, you're losing, so following the opening TD, you're just waiting for the inevitable outcome, like arriving at the appropriate floor of an elevator ride, as oppose to enjoying a roller coaster, anything can happen fight. GSP is too good for his division.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

vaj3000 said:


> Amen bro! The reaction to GSP's victory over hardy is indicative of the kind of people that are holding the sport back. They are not animals they are athelets first and foremost....you dont get some one screaming at tiger woods to get a hole in one.
> 
> Jon Jones has said it best ' i take no pride in breaking veras facial bones' In response to idiotic questioning by the interviewer
> 
> ...


I liked that fight cause you dont ever see that!lol But I agree with you.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

See what happened here? Everyone started arguing about certain sports being boring/not boring.

Point: what is considerd "boring" is a largely subjective personal opinion, not a blanket statement fact.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> See what happened here? Everyone started arguing about certain sports being boring/not boring.
> 
> Point: what is considerd "boring" is a largely subjective personal opinion, not a blanket statement fact.


This guy speaks the truth! :thumbsup:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

*C'mon! Weres teh KTFOses??!!1!?*










Seriously, though, that is a good post. Well said.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

Very well said! +rep coming your way


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> Ever watch football? (soccer) :wink01:



Oh Oh easy easy oh oh how dare you!


football or how 'they' call it soccer is one of most entertaining sports ever.

specialy big matches


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Rusko said:


> Oh Oh easy easy oh oh how dare you!
> 
> 
> football or how 'they' call it soccer is one of most entertaining sports ever.
> ...


I think half of it is knowing the teams and having an affinity with a certain team, etc (like I have with the Chicago Bears (Am. Football )). I for one, find Football (soccer) to be about as entertaining as watching wallpaper dry. Same with baseball, NASCAR (uuuuuugh), Golf and hockey. Some people love it and when you're in the right environment it's awesome (huge pub full of people screaming for a goal I bet is awesome) or when you're a big fan or grew up watching it etc.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Oh Oh easy easy oh oh how dare you!
> 
> 
> football or how 'they' call it soccer is one of most entertaining sports ever.
> ...


hahaha sorry bro - I guess I should let you know that I was a striker back in my playing days (started at OM), and even won the scoring title in my division once. :thumb02: I was just making a point. :]


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

edit:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Foose said:


> OK, I have to get this off my chest as a die hard fan off MMA. I have watched since UFC-1. In fact, I have seen every UFC event. I have seen every Pride event. And I have seen virtually every other event out there from Strikeforce, Affliction, K-1, Bodog Fights, IFL, etc, etc, etc. I go to all my local events and support my training partners. I have trained for over 7 years now and have even had a couple fights just to say I did it.
> 
> In doing so, I have seen the evolution of MMA from what early opponents called human cock-fighting to what we now know as MMA today. MMA today is a legitimate sport. It is not a bloodfest. It is a sport with skilled opponents and strategies. There are rules and judges. It is no longer the old, two men enter one man leave scenario. MMA has evolved into a mainstream spectator sport.
> 
> ...



Very good Thread, + REP! and i totally agree with everything u said, and i actually thought the GSP fight was entertaining, and was kinda shocked to see everyone complain....

Like yeah i would of rather see a throw down, and someone getting KO'ed but its GSP...

He isn't going to allow a 5% chance of what happened to him in his Serra fight... He is a million dollar industry its to important for him to get the W....

Knowing that, his amazing wrestling and take downs kept getting my pumped because ive wrestled for about 8 years now, and u don't get to see take downs at that speed and power everyday... 

His wrestling is simply world class, and the way he uses it with his MMA game is just wrong...

And those Subs were the icing on the cake for me


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> I think half of it is knowing the teams and having an affinity with a certain team, etc (like I have with the Chicago Bears (Am. Football )). I for one, find Football (soccer) to be about as entertaining as watching wallpaper dry. Same with baseball, NASCAR (uuuuuugh), Golf and hockey. Some people love it and when you're in the right environment it's awesome (huge pub full of people screaming for a goal I bet is awesome) or when you're a big fan or grew up watching it etc.


This extends to MMA aswell!

I'm a Hardy fan and i watched every second of those 5 rounds on the edge of my seat, not necessarily because it was action packed, but because i wanted Hardy to win or not get het hurt etc, If you're at all passionate about a particular fight or fighter it's difficult to judge fights objectively - who would want to anyway? It's better to let go and get into the fight.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the input and reps guys! + Reps for everyone!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Its to-each his own I love soccer but I dont like baseball...I love golf but not to keen on hockey....I love everything about MMA ....I train and fight it but I can help but get excited when I see somebody get knocked stiff...Its human nature


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

gazh said:


> This extends to MMA aswell!
> 
> I'm a Hardy fan and i watched every second of those 5 rounds on the edge of my seat, not necessarily because it was action packed, but because i wanted Hardy to win or not get het hurt etc, If you're at all passionate about a particular fight or fighter it's difficult to judge fights objectively - who would want to anyway? It's better to let go and get into the fight.


yeah i went crazy when hardy got out of those subs and same in the thiago silva/rashad evans fight i was on sherdog than and it was kinda the same reaction over there as what just happened here with gsp but i found that fight exciting as, everytime silva got to his feet i jumped out of my seat and went ******* nuts when he dropped evans


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Its to-each his own I love soccer but I dont like baseball...I love golf but not to keen on hockey....I love everything about MMA ....I train and fight it but I can help but get excited when I see somebody get knocked stiff...Its human nature


Its so true... I love football but dont care for baseball... I love Volleyball and Tennis, but could care less about Basketball....

And its scary how i LOVE every aspect of Mixed Martial Arts.... Wrestling and Grappling mostly, even though i too LOVE a good KO....

I never wanted to Wrestle for a living just a family hobby.... But when i first saw MMA i never looked back....

And to train in all aspects full time would be my dream....


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Its so true... I love football but dont care for baseball... I love Volleyball and Tennis, but could care less about Basketball....
> 
> And its scary how i LOVE every aspect of Mixed Martial Arts.... Wrestling and Grappling mostly, even though i too LOVE a good KO....
> 
> ...


 
I couldnt think of anything better than to wake up and know my office would be on the matts everyday!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

G_Land said:


> I couldnt think of anything better than to wake up and know my office would be on the matts everyday!!



AMEN TO THAT!


----------



## kiLzeD (Aug 9, 2010)

looney liam said:


> Entertainment is DEFINATELY a
> the tank abbots of mma don't make it because they lack the skill, but *look how big chuck liddell was. he was a pioneer of the sport, and all he was is basically a brawler with tdd*. at the same time you had matt hughes who absolutely dominated his division, and was considered by many as the no1 p4p fighter, but he never became a household name because his fights wern't always exciting.
> 
> *why did Brock Lesnar get a title fight after just 3 MMA fights? becaause he's a bigger draw than anyone else and the reason for that is because he's an entertainer*.
> ...


Okay sorry to bring up a old post but I just joined...

First one. Except the fact that Chuck was GOOD, he won his fights, and they were entertaining. He didn't just come for the entertainment. He came to Win. He had the title forever.

Second one. Brock got the title fight because there was NO one else who was good enough. Randy Couture was the only one who could beat Tim Silvia. If Lesnar came before then he could have easily done it. Also if he is just a "entertainer" then how come he beats everyone, even Carwin who everyone said and hyped up that "He would dominate" Lesnar?

Also on the subject of fighters who fight to win not to entertain, and how they don't get as popular etc. How come GSP is one of the most popular, and he fights more to win than to entertain the fans?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fighters who are in it to win play it safe and find a way to win the fight, whether its grinding their opponent to a decision, knocking them out, or submitting them. Fighters who are in it to entertain really have a high risk fighting style that leaves them open for knockouts and submissions a bit more than fighters who play to win!raise01:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Ever watch *baseball?* :wink01:
> 
> OP is right. The poster I quoted is talking more from a business standpoint, which is legit, but IMO:
> 
> ...


Fixed :thumb02:


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

No offence, but why does everyone, who want to make a point start with "I've been watching MMA since UFC 1"..
I couldn't care less when you started watching, if you make some sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Leed said:


> No offence, but why does everyone, who want to make a point start with "I've been watching MMA since UFC 1"..
> I couldn't care less when you started watching, if you make some sense. :thumbsup:


lol, funny post.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah my first exposure to MMA was Inoki Bom-Ba-Ye 2002 – K-1 vs Inoki and watching PRIDE FC on Japanese public TV!:thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> lol Well, I agree with you, but most North Americans don't. And it illustrates a point - the folks more intimate with the sport tend to "get it" much more than casual fans/uninterested people.


North Americans dont becuase they are shit at football thats why. Not because its boring. Football or soccer is one of the most fast paced, exciting sports out there and is a world wide phenomenon. 

Off topic i know, but i had to reply to this.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> North Americans dont becuase they are shit at football thats why. Not because its boring. Football or soccer is one of the most fast paced, exciting sports out there and is a world wide phenomenon.
> 
> Off topic i know, but i had to reply to this.


Yeah.... Know how I made that comment a couple pages ago (that was actually made FOREVER ago and the thread got necroposted )?

Well I completely got into the world cup. I'm a soccer fiend now... IDK what happened but I 100% agree with you on this post now LOL!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> Yeah.... Know how I made that comment a couple pages ago (that was actually made FOREVER ago and the thread got necroposted )?
> 
> Well I completely got into the world cup. I'm a soccer fiend now... IDK what happened but I 100% agree with you on this post now LOL!


I can't stand soccer, I think it's incredibly boring and over-dramatic.

If I wanna see someone get grazed by someone else and fall down like they've been shot, I'll watch Professional Wrestling.

I'm Canadian, and we don't have a great soccer team...that being said, I love to watch Rugby which we're also no good at. :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I appreciate soccer more since the World Cup, but nowhere near as much as my daughters, who both play.

We had a great night of fights with UFC 117, and I hope the sport will continue moving toward mainstream. I saw Chuck's face on some ad at the gas station advertising soda or an energy drink or something, LOL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sure he is still sponsored by some sports drinks!:thumbsup:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I appreciate soccer more since the World Cup, but nowhere near as much as my daughters, who both play.
> 
> We had a great night of fights with UFC 117, and I hope the sport will continue moving toward mainstream. I saw Chuck's face on some ad at the gas station advertising soda or an energy drink or something, LOL.


Uriah has a new commercial for K-Swiss shoes, that I saw this weekend. That's only a few steps down from Nike or Addidas, so a few more years and maybe Brock will be selling Pepsi and GSP should rightfully have some Under Armour commercials, as much as he pimps UM.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

VolcomX311 said:


> Uriah has a new commercial for K-Swiss shoes, that I saw this weekend. That's only a few steps down from Nike or Addidas, so a few more years and maybe Brock will be selling Pepsi and GSP should rightfully have some Under Armour commercials, as much as he pimps UM.


I have been wondering why I don't see more of GSP in the TV ads for UA. He is a good spokesperson for the sport IMO, even if his first language isn't English.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> I have been wondering why I don't see more of GSP in the TV ads for UA. He is a good spokesperson for the sport IMO, even if his first language isn't English.


They don't even speak in most UM commercials, they just sprint, catch a ball, run stairs, hit a ball.... etc., perhaps when MMA becomes more maintstream and "morally" accepted as a legitimate sport (not a "cock-fight"), we'll see bigger sponsors come in. UM sponsors damn near everything and no ****, but GSP looks lean as shite in those full body UM's, he'd make a good UM poster-boy.


----------

